# Does the videoredo trial limit output to 15 minutes



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I downloaded the videoredo trial and was experimenting with it. It seemed like a pretty nice package. However, when I saved the resultant mpeg file, it was truncated at exactly 15 minutes even though the whole program was about an hour long. I couldn't find anything in the product or on the web site that discussed this 15 minute limit. I am considering buying this tool, but don't want to if this is a glitch of some type.

Does anybody know???


----------



## chip_r (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes, without registering for the trial key, it's limited to 15 minutes. Once you register your trial, you're unlimited size for 15 days.

Go ahead and register. I purchased a copy over a year ago and they don't spam you. Excellent product and super fast for removing commercials.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

VideoReDo *TVSuite* is suppose to be released in a couple weeks.

I just paid $20 (normally $30) to upgrade from VideoRedo Plus to it.

Not sure if you should wait for it or not considering how soon until it is released.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=366484

http://www.videoredo-newsletter.com/newsletter/upgradenewsletter.htm


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I just purchased videoredo before seeing greg's reply. Hopefully they will have a reasonable upgrade fee for those of us who just recently purchased.

I think the difference in prices between the two products would be fair.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

You may want to take advantage of this offer...

http://www.videoredo.com/PurchaseUpgradePlusToTVSuite.htm

I assume TV Suite is going to be priced at $80. But you know about assumptions.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

VideoRedo is the only "Verified" video editing solution for TiVo DVRs "Supported" by HDTiVo.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

chip_r said:


> Yes, without registering for the trial key, it's limited to 15 minutes. Once you register your trial, you're unlimited size for 15 days.
> 
> Go ahead and register. I purchased a copy over a year ago and they don't spam you. Excellent product and super fast for removing commercials.


And I hear that they actually have good customer service (hint to Tivo).


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Does the Trial key unlock all features for 15 days or are there still limitations?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

TivoRocks193 said:


> Does the Trial key unlock all features for 15 days or are there still limitations?


No limitations.


----------

